# Falk von den Wölfen



## Stephanie Vanderhaegen (Jul 24, 2007)

I remember when this dog was a big hype here in Europe and I just wanted to know what the opions where of the people of this board (except Jeff :lol: just kidding) were about him and opinions on what he produced.

I got a link sent to me on one of his son's:

http://www.vom-patriot.de/Amon-vom-Patriot.html#a959
  

I really love his colour, expression and his build and from what i hear he is a good dog on the field. I have looked on the web at some Falk sons in Germany and it does look asthough Falk has thrown his type.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

I have not followed GSD genetics in many years. But, I love this dogs structure, he is muscled where it counts. I don't him being stacked for the photo. But, his working structure is perfect for me. It would appear he has explosive toy drive, proper civil drive, great pigment, I would love to watch him work. 

I would love to see him react to training other schutzhund.

Yeah, send him over, I don't mind working with him for a bit. Beautiful color in his pups too. I want to see him do some building searches for me

Be at peace,
Bryan

I love that he is a Patriot too, that is always a plus here in New England.


----------



## Stephanie Vanderhaegen (Jul 24, 2007)

I know what you mean Bryan  Made you think of Mel Gibson too huh lol 

here is a video i found of him: 
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-640309877235815943&hl=de

He is still a young boy, he will only turn three end december this year.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Stephanie Vanderhaegen said:


> I know what you mean Bryan  Made you think of Mel Gibson too huh lol
> 
> I have to admitt I wasn't quite thinking of raging, drunk, racist catholic nutjob when I saw this dog. Just a strong looking dog, not oversized. But if the Mel Gibson connection works for you, fantastic
> 
> ...


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

A good person to talk to here in the US would be Dean and Karla Calderone. I know they bred to Falk a few times and Falko Wolfsblick- his son. I know Dean has spent alot of time with Falk's owner in Europe. He's seen & worked a few progeny also I believe.
Both Falk and Falko come from very strong motherlines which IMO is very important.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Bryan Colletti said:


> Stephanie Vanderhaegen said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean Bryan  Made you think of Mel Gibson too huh lol
> ...


----------



## Stephanie Vanderhaegen (Jul 24, 2007)

Greg Leavitt said:


> Bryan Colletti said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bryan I think she was just referring to the movie he was in years back called the Patriot. Lol that is funny drunk raging lol
> ...


----------



## Stephanie Vanderhaegen (Jul 24, 2007)

Trish Campbell said:


> A good person to talk to here in the US would be Dean and Karla Calderone. I know they bred to Falk a few times and Falko Wolfsblick- his son. I know Dean has spent alot of time with Falk's owner in Europe. He's seen & worked a few progeny also I believe.
> Both Falk and Falko come from very strong motherlines which IMO is very important.


Do you have their contact Trish?

Thanks for the tip :wink:


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Here is Deans contact info
http://schutzhundsportdogsinc.com/Contact/Contact.htm


----------



## Stephanie Vanderhaegen (Jul 24, 2007)

Greg Leavitt said:


> Here is Deans contact info
> http://schutzhundsportdogsinc.com/Contact/Contact.htm


thanks Greg


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Stephanie Vanderhaegen said:


> Greg Leavitt said:
> 
> 
> > yup! :mrgreen: i was TRYING to be funny #-o  :lol:
> ...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Falk von der Wolfen is one of the most prolific sires right now in Germany, many of his progeny here in the states too. Angelique over on leerburg board has a really nice Falk son she got from Dean & Karla. If you go over there she will tell you about him. Here is a link to his progeny: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/progeny/123666.html


----------



## Stephanie Vanderhaegen (Jul 24, 2007)

@Susan: Thanks for the link  It is quite a list!!

@Bryan: thanks for the welcome :wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

If you want to see a video of Falk doing protection, go here, then click to get in, then click on movie, then click on Working German Shepherd Dogs. Scroll down to Falks name.
http://www.vombanholz.be/


----------



## Stephanie Vanderhaegen (Jul 24, 2007)

I didnt know that Jan used Falk? I'll ask him about it... :-k 
thanks :wink:

edit: oops... dont see anywhere that he did use him, my bad! 
but thanks for the video link, cant see it here at work  but will check it out when i get home


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> If you want to see a video of Falk doing protection, go here, then click to get in, then click on movie, then click on Working German Shepherd Dogs. Scroll down to Falks name.
> http://www.vombanholz.be/


i don't see any with Falks name.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

He's there all right! When you get to the movie archive page on the site, go to Working German Shepherd dogs, not the Hall of Fame dogs.


----------

